# Sigsegv Memorial/Hate Thread



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Rest in piss bozo


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

"Oh SIGSEGV pls give me ur cummies daddy!" 


Blech.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Extricate Cavitations said:


> "Oh SIGSEGV pls give me ur cummies daddy!"
> 
> 
> Blech.


I’ve literally been shitting on him in CDMT


----------



## Ruin (May 23, 2021)

He didn'teven fedpost this time.

Weak


----------



## Tilda Swinton (May 23, 2021)

Null you were a cuck for letting faggots back in the first place.


----------



## Null (May 23, 2021)

Tilda Swinton said:


> Null you were a cuck for letting faggots back in the first place.


I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


----------



## MrTroll (May 23, 2021)

What is this splinter site and do I get anything for advertising it?

I accept payment in cash, crypto, and used gamer girl underwear.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 23, 2021)

lol


----------



## Cats (May 23, 2021)

Many such cases


----------



## Blamo (May 23, 2021)

The splintering kind of drama seems to haunt every community. Kinda sad.


----------



## Tilda Swinton (May 23, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


I dunno shit about running a forum but I do know somebody who gets me subpoenad by the feds doesn't get more than a tiny second chance if anything. 1 fuckup and out the door.


----------



## Aquinas (May 23, 2021)

im glad he's banned, his fucking copypasta scheme was old hack as shit, and im tired of seeing his retarded 'chad' avatar
also bear computer fucking sucks


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (May 23, 2021)

He called me a double nigger once that fucking faggor can rot in a fed torture cell


----------



## MrTroll (May 23, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> im glad he's banned, his fucking copypasta scheme was old hack as shit, and im tired of seeing his retarded 'chad' avatar
> also bear computer fucking sucks



Personally, I found his late-2000's channer thing to be a refreshing change of pace for a forum like this. Not many people have the wit and courage to casually drop the n-word around here.

I'd pay good money to see him tell the FBI agents who visited him that they're faggots who suck black dick. I bet they nearly shit their pants at this hard-ass motherfucker disrespecting them to their faces.


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 23, 2021)

You made the right call!

It isn't based to screw over this community over gay ass politics


----------



## Aquinas (May 23, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Personally, I found his late-2000's channer thing to be a refreshing change of pace for a forum like this. Not many people have the wit and courage to casually drop the n-word around here.
> 
> I'd pay good money to see him tell the FBI agents who visited him that they're faggots who suck black dick. I bet they nearly shit their pants at this hard-ass motherfucker disrespecting them to their faces.





Spoiler: RE8 Spoilers



im going to rip out your heart like mother miranda, who pretends to be mia in the begining of 8, does to ethan which leads to him finally dying, though not before he sacrifices himself to stop the mold infesting the village


----------



## White Devil (May 23, 2021)

I'm ambivalent. I don't feel he really added anything but I chuckled at a couple of his posts.


----------



## Pickle Dick (May 23, 2021)

Don't worry, he'll come back within the next few weeks or months


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 23, 2021)

What is it with people who get bored with this place, but instead of moving on, just decide to try Null's patience until he bans them and then act like it was some sort of victory?


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Pickle Dick said:


> Don't worry, he'll come back within the next few weeks or months


He’s got socks already 


White Devil said:


> I'm ambivalent. I don't feel he really added anything but I chuckled at a couple of his posts.


His only claim to fame was getting raped by the feds


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> His only claim to fame was getting raped by the feds


I once joked about that in Deep Thoughts and he replied with "pretend that I've rated your post dumb". It was so gay, that it almost gave me HIV.


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 23, 2021)

Sig just wants to taunt the feds for e-cred and to show libtards who's boss by being jailed.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 23, 2021)

No good deed goes unpunished. Null is a big fat softie. It is no surprise that people who are banned from every platform act spitefully on other platforms. Null needs to rule with Jack Dorsey's iron fist.


----------



## Aquinas (May 23, 2021)

Null is big and fat allright, and theres something of his thats a real softie (hint, its his penis)


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 23, 2021)

I just think it's funny when anyone gets banned as long as it's not me plz unban me from BP @Null my TTS was ignored ❤


----------



## Canoodler (May 23, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Neil (May 23, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


They grew egos from posting on the fucking KiwiFarms somehow. 

Bear computer is the most fucking reddit meme ever invented.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 23, 2021)

He was always the MrPibb to Dyn's DrPepper. 

Now unban @The Fool.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 23, 2021)

Good night sweet prince. I still can't get over how autistic he was outside of the three threads where I saw him the most: Kevryn Gibes, Tran Ranch, and Lou Gags.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Good night sweet prince. I still can't get over how autistic he was outside of the three threads where I saw him the most: Kevryn Gibes, Tran Ranch, and Lou Gags.


He was good in the kev kev areas, besides that? Not so much


----------



## Smug Cat (May 23, 2021)

I found sigsev really funny most of the time but fuck anyone sabotaging the site honestly. Null already puts up with enough for our right to shitpost.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> He was always the MrPibb to Dyn's DrPepper.
> 
> Now unban @The Fool.


The fool just pissed off null at a bad time. I feel bad for him. #BringBackTheFool


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 23, 2021)

when does the kiwifarms splinter site get a thread?


----------



## Aquinas (May 23, 2021)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> when does the kiwifarms splinter site get a thread?


its got plenty of threads, just head on over to Lolcow.0rg


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (May 23, 2021)

Neil said:


> They grew egos from posting on the fucking KiwiFarms somehow.
> 
> Bear computer is the most fucking reddit meme ever invented.


But this isn't Reddit good sir


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 23, 2021)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> when does the kiwifarms splinter site get a thread?


It already has one in community watch
Edit:
I am incorrect.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> It already has one in community watch


Link?


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Link?








						Onion Farms
					

Onion Farms is a splinter forum of KF created by @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt, a notorious lolcow, nuisance and attention whore who has been a laughingstock since about fucking forever...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Edit:
Am tard, not the splinter in question. Kengel's projects are still fun to laugh at though.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> I’vE lItEraAlLy bEeN


Lolcalmdown


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> He’s got socks already
> 
> His only claim to fame was getting raped by the feds


I find he jumped the shark after that. "Hurr durr my avatar is greeen, geddit? I'mma Glowwie, teehee <3"

All the nuance and wit, gone. What a faggot.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (May 23, 2021)

What a back stabbing nigger.


----------



## Billy_Sama (May 23, 2021)

Its sometime easier finding lolcows on this site than anywhere else. 

I do want to see this site just to see it implode in its own autism or getting a visit from FBI again.


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 23, 2021)

If it was Onion Farms he was advertising, good riddance, I checked it out once. Their thread on Null was shit and the whole place felt like the Dick Masterson/DSP parts of the farms I avoid, where people are more focused on hating someone than enjoying their insanity.

If not, still good riddance, can't believe he was let back in after getting glowies poking around our little corner of the internet.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 23, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> If it was Onion Farms he was advertising, good riddance, I checked it out once. Their thread on Null was shit and the whole place felt like the Dick Masterson/DSP parts of the farms I avoid, where people are more focused on hating someone than enjoying their insanity.
> 
> If not, still good riddance, can't believe he was let back in after getting glowies poking around our little corner of the internet.


It was funny when they were talking about how Null doing something retarded while underaged would destroy him and the forum. HE WAS HAVING A REALLY BAD DAY.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 23, 2021)

He gave me my first dumb sticker, so I guess that's something.

 I don't know why, but I always kept thinking he looked like his Chad pfp in real life for some reason.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 23, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> He gave me my first dumb sticker, so I guess that's something.
> 
> I don't know why, but I always kept thinking he looked like his Chad pfp in real life for some reason.


I felt the opposite. If someone uses that hyper masculine thing online, irl they must be a neet


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> I felt the opposite. If someone uses that hyper masculine thing online, irl they must be a neet


If you're truly secure you pick an avatar that makes you look like a fat disgusting furry.


----------



## Canoodler (May 23, 2021)

Extricate Cavitations said:


> If you're truly secure you pick an avatar that makes you look like a fat disgusting furry.


My avatar is a fat guy so that's 1 out of 3.


----------



## Ol' Slag (May 23, 2021)

I thought this faggot had been excommunicated from Onion Farms and came back here with their tail between their legs.

Good riddance. That whole group was fucking annoying and took shit way too seriously.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> I thought this faggot had been excommunicated from Onion Farms and came back here with their tail between their legs.
> 
> Good riddance. That whole group was fucking annoying and took shit way too seriously.


I'm sure they've already summoned a legion of socks. Striped, knee-length socks.


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 23, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> It was funny when they were talking about how Null doing something retarded while underaged would destroy him and the forum. HE WAS HAVING A REALLY BAD DAY.


That was very much my take on it too. Someone read spamming the link during a Mad iny the Internet, and I decided to take a look and see if there was anything to these people's sperging. It's literally just "Null was a retard online in high school." Holy fucking shit, you mean he was like everyone else? What a freak. You're retarded well into your twenties if you're lucky enough to grow out of it.

Like, Null has definite lolcow-esque traits. He's estranged from his family, he's a vagabond moving from country to country, he's blacklisted from a big portion of the internet financial system, all to maintain this site. If this was a site about stupid gay shit, he'd 100% be a cow. However, I greatly enjoy this corner of the internet, and appreciate the shit he deals with, so I buy his shirts and coins instead of laughing at him.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 23, 2021)

Can anyone ELI5 TL;DR for a noob?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> Can anyone ELI5 TL;DR for a noob?


SIGSEG IS BAD AND HE MAKES ME MAD


----------



## Synthetic Smug (May 23, 2021)

I can't say I'm surprised. It's the sort of attention whoring schtick that reminded me of the SA forums c. 2001 as the human debris they once mocked started to take over the site. Feeling superior to others is addictive.

Stare too long into the 'tism and it stares into you.


----------



## D.Va (May 23, 2021)

i liked bear computer


----------



## The Last Stand (May 23, 2021)

We still have @Fancy Bear.


----------



## draggs (May 23, 2021)

lol again


----------



## Pissmaster (May 23, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> I felt the opposite. If someone uses that hyper masculine thing online, irl they must be a neet


Your avatar is a reflection of your soul.


----------



## glow (May 23, 2021)

I was going to make a joke about our avatars both showing glowing people but was waiting for appropriate inspiration. Now he is gone and the opportunity is lost. Let that be a lesson to you all, you fail at 100% of the shitposts you don't make.


----------



## Foxxo (May 23, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


Pull an Old-Testament God move, and Flood the site with lethal amounts of cringe.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 23, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


It's called cannibalism. It happens to everyone who's attempted to run cow communities.


----------



## ogmudbone (May 23, 2021)

Tilda Swinton said:


> I dunno shit about running a forum but I do know somebody who gets me subpoenad by the feds doesn't get more than a tiny second chance if anything. 1 fuckup and out the door.


Lol calm down


----------



## usernames can change now! (May 23, 2021)

BlamoPlasmo said:


> The splintering kind of drama seems to haunt every community. Kinda sad.


Discord is bad for causing this, fittingly for the name


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 23, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Discord is bad for causing this, fittingly for the name


>site revolves around laughing at spergs 
>spergs show up to be trollshielding faggots
>slapfights ensue

Surprised gyrados face.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 23, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


Those people are going to be miserable no matter what, and they just want the site to be like their own personal cool kids club since before the newfags arrived the year after they did. I don't think you can please these people, and I'm honestly not sure why you'd listen to their requests in good faith and unban troublemakers like APC and Sig on their suggestion. They obviously just want those people around to cause chaos.

Unbanning Sig was a bad move because he unquestionably did something that put the site at risk. Frankly it just appears as though you caved to peer pressure to let him back in. He repaid that hospitality by turning around and shilling his breakaway site at every opportunity.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (May 24, 2021)

Where were you when SIGSEGV was kill...

I was taking a shit..

Rest in piss


----------



## Clint Torez (May 24, 2021)

Watching him and Null bark at each other was pretty funny, ngl


----------



## MooseGump (May 24, 2021)

bear computer


----------



## Mohammad Rajab Wali (May 24, 2021)

oh noooooooo whos gonna post generic /g/ memes now


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 24, 2021)

Oh dear...
He wasn't as insane as APH in my opinion. But still it kinda sucks he couldn't just keep his head down


----------



## Ruin (May 24, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Those people are going to be miserable no matter what, and they just want the site to be like their own personal cool kids club since before the newfags arrived the year after they did. I don't think you can please these people, and I'm honestly not sure why you'd listen to their requests in good faith and unban troublemakers like APC and Sig on their suggestion. They obviously just want those people around to cause chaos.
> 
> Unbanning Sig was a bad move because he unquestionably did something that put the site at risk. Frankly it just appears as though you caved to peer pressure to let him back in. He repaid that hospitality by turning around and shilling his breakaway site at every opportunity.


Wut, APC and SIG were newfags. They joined around 2018/2019.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 24, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Wut, APC and SIG were newfags. They joined around 2018/2019.


That was sort of my point, that's why I said the newfags arrived "the year after they joined" implying anyone who joins one year after a person is what they'll consider to be a newfag. IE, its arbitrary, and therefore meaningless.


----------



## Spunt (May 24, 2021)

Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 24, 2021)

Spunt said:


> View attachment 2197411
> 
> Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


He claimed it was a bad angle, presumably because OP took it from the floor between gucks.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 24, 2021)

Null said:


> I honestly just want to make people happy and I do not understand or know how to handle this this aimless, meaningless, unproductive anger directed at me by certain segments of the community. How can people look back at the last few years and think I have anything but good intentions for the site?


It's not anger, it's just alien love.

Why can't you accept this?

_*WHY CAN'T YOU ACCEPT?!*_


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

Sig was a good boy he dindu nuffin, he just need mo' money for dem pro/g/rams


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Spunt said:


> View attachment 2197411
> 
> Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


> has a gigachad avatar
> is a manlet IRL
Why am I not surprised?

Also, look at how pale he is. You can tell he never leaves his basement.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (May 24, 2021)

I never understood his gig. He kept posting PMs he'd received into Random Pics and Gifs, and I didn't understand why anyone upvoted them. Why did anyone care that someone else sent him a message? I felt like an idiot for not understanding the joke, or whatever it was.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 24, 2021)

Smoking that Sig pack


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 24, 2021)

Spunt said:


> View attachment 2197411
> 
> Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


Anybody who posts a selfie - even with a mask - to a forum like this is both a faggot and retarded.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 24, 2021)

I appreciate everything Null does to keep this site together. I wish people would be more chill. I won't miss any of the people who were banned, and the site is better for it.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> I appreciate everything Null does to keep this site together. I wish people would be more chill. I won't miss any of the people who were banned, and the site is better for it.


No, you’re just happy he’s gone so he can’t call you a deathfat


----------



## Dyn (May 24, 2021)

I liked sig but if people aren't happy here it's best they just move on.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 24, 2021)

Florence said:


> > has a gigachad avatar
> > is a manlet IRL
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Also, look at how pale he is. You can tell he never leaves his basement.


Reminds me of seeing Maddox for the first time and hearing that _voice._


----------



## Just A Butt (May 24, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> can’t call you a deathfat


for one, he called @knobslobbin a pedo, not a fatty. 

for two, do you know what a deathfat even is?


----------



## constant exposure (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> I appreciate everything Null does to keep this site together. I wish people would be more chill. I won't miss any of the people who were banned, and the site is better for it.


Cool cool, but aren't you a pedophile? Did you or did you not call people who pointed out ancient greek pederasty was pedophilia "anti-white kikes"?


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (May 24, 2021)

Is there anything gayer then forum celebrities?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Is there anything gayer then forum celebrities?


OP


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Spunt said:


> View attachment 2197411
> 
> Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


What a collection of albino breadsticks we got here

I thought 13 year olds werent allowed to be members on this adult webzone


----------



## Cats (May 24, 2021)

today is my birthday


----------



## Gone Ham (May 24, 2021)

Cats said:


> today is my birthday


Happy birthday


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> OP


sig’s not gonna fuck you dude


Cats said:


> today is my birthday


happy birthday


----------



## Cats (May 24, 2021)

thank!


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Cats said:


> today is my birthday


Happy birthday kitteh!

What is your age in Sig years?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

Florence said:


> sig’s not gonna fuck you dude


lol mad


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

Florence said:


> sig’s not gonna fuck you dude


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Florence said:


> sig’s not gonna fuck you dude


For some reason I think that if _anyone _wants to handle Sig's breadsticks he ain't gonna say no


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> For some reason I think that if _anyone _wants to handle Sig's breadsticks he ain't gonna say no


I’m guessing it’s less of a breadstick and more of a Twiglet.


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


Bitch I shitted up like two pages of @need shoeonhead nudes PM autism thread fucking around with Sig to his face the day before he got banned (again) 

What e-autism achievement have you done lately?


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


He’s been watching the thread for hours, he’s gonna see it.


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> Bitch I shitted up like two pages of @need shoeonhead nudes PM autism thread fucking around with Sig to his face the day before he got banned (again)
> 
> What e-autism achievement have you done lately?


i made you sneed


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> i made you sneed


I sneed constantly it's a medical condition very rude of you to bring it up


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

Florence said:


> He’s been watching the thread for hours, he’s gonna see it.


lmao @ pulling the e-equivalent of saying 'some tough shit' to a nigga in chains



draggs said:


> I sneed constantly it's a medical condition very rude of you to bring it up


i hope you bring up a noose around your neck


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> i hope you bring up a noose around your neck


Dont hold your sneed


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> Dont hold your sneed


i cant, im holding yours


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> lmao @ pulling the e-equivalent of saying 'some tough shit' to a nigga in chains


chuck


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> I sneed constantly it's a medical condition very rude of you to bring it up


The only way to stop chronic sneeding is to dilate


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

Cowardsfarms


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> The only way to stop chronic sneeding is to dilate


I am doing an all natural holistic cure. No surgery necessary


Aquinas said:


> i cant, im holding yours


I am sorry your dream had to end so abruptly


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

Peeweefarms


----------



## Cats (May 24, 2021)

Help! kiwifarms user @Just A Butt put a little picture of a seatbelt on my post! Is this cyber-bullying? Am I being cyber-bullied?


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

@Just A Butt you leave the kitty alone that's not cool


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 24, 2021)

Cats said:


> Help! kiwifarms user @Just A Butt put a little picture of a seatbelt on my post! Is this cyber-bullying? Am I being cyber-bullied?


Report him for animal abuse


----------



## 820㎌Cap (May 24, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Peeweefarms


Guess we finally found Naru's sock.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

820㎌Cap said:


> Guess we finally found Naru's sock.


My schizoposting will never be that good


----------



## Dyn (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


N..no if I admitted how much I disliked him when he was still allowed to post here he might have made me look foolish with a copypasta or rated my posts dumb and autistic.


----------



## Aquinas (May 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> N..no if I admitted how much I disliked him when he was still allowed to post here he might have made me look foolish with a copypasta or rated my posts dumb and autistic.


fuckin scary shit, man


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> N..no if I admitted how much I disliked him when he was still allowed to post here he might have made me look foolish with a copypasta or rated my posts dumb and autistic.


He might've said "No."


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 24, 2021)

It takes six pages to just simply say that SIG is just not that funny. How is this hard to grasp?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 24, 2021)

albert chan said:


> It takes six pages to just simply say that SIG is just not that funny. How is this hard to grasp?


But (meme) and (copypasta) and (negrate)! Take that, noob!


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 24, 2021)

One time sig put my name in a copypasta, worst day of my life


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

albert chan said:


> It takes six pages to just simply say that SIG is just not that funny. How is this hard to grasp?


Sig made funnies


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Extricate Cavitations said:


> But (meme) and (copypasta) and (negrate)! Take that, noob!


owned

bear computer


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 24, 2021)

@SIGSEGV was alright for the most part. Sure the 'ironic' fedposting was gay and it's surprising he was let back at all after that, and the relentless poking at Dear Feeder was stupid. But his shitposts were appreciated and overall he never took this place too seriously, which was refreshing (and e.g. the opposite of APC, who seemed to unironically care about his Reddit karma and posting metrics).


----------



## s0mbra (May 24, 2021)

His glowy schtick got old the day after he was unbanned. Rest in piss.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 24, 2021)

@SIGSEGV was the greatest poster to ever live.  He fedposted, was crucified, and returned soon after.  Who else could have ever done that?


----------



## knobslobbin (May 24, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> Cool cool, but aren't you a pedophile? Did you or did you not call people who pointed out ancient greek pederasty was pedophilia "anti-white kikes"?


I call a lot of people anti-white kikes, it's fun! But get your lore straight, I was chatting about pagan cultures in europe being cool with gay shit as long as you weren't a shameful bottom. Why people immediately conflate pagan with roman or greek bullshit is beyond me. I don't support pedo shit, never have never will, but it's the favorite smear of those about to be banned apparently.


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> @SIGSEGV was the greatest poster to ever live.  He fedposted, was crucified, and returned soon after.  Who else could have ever done that?
> 
> View attachment 2198525


@Rat Speaker did it twice tho


----------



## constant exposure (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> I call a lot of people anti-white kikes, it's fun! But get your lore straight, I was chatting about pagan cultures in europe being cool with gay shit as long as you weren't a shameful bottom. Why people immediately conflate pagan with roman or greek bullshit is beyond me. I don't support pedo shit, never have never will, but it's the favorite smear of those about to be banned apparently.


From what I remember, you directly mentioned pederasty and praised it for "turning boys into men".


----------



## knobslobbin (May 24, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> From what I remember, you directly mentioned pederasty and praised it for "turning boys into men".


Then you remember wrong. That's disgusting. And still prevalent in a lot of islamic cultures btw.


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> I call a lot of people anti-white kikes, it's fun! But get your lore straight, I was chatting about pagan cultures in europe being cool with gay shit as long as you weren't a shameful bottom. Why people immediately conflate pagan with roman or greek bullshit is beyond me. I don't support pedo shit, never have never will, but it's the favorite smear of those about to be banned apparently.


The Greeks and Romans were pagans you pedotard.


----------



## constant exposure (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Then you remember wrong. That's disgusting. And still prevalent in a lot of islamic cultures btw.


Lmao. I see you've finally figured out you can't state some opinions openly, even on this shithole. But me and a bunch a of people still vividly remember you defended pedophilia.
REMINDER: It took this faggot several months of accusations to finally denounce pedophilia. I wonder why


----------



## knobslobbin (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> The Greeks and Romans were pagans you pedotard.


That's true, but the conversation being referenced I was specifically talking about Germanic and Scandinavian pagans. Somehow that is twisted into greek and roman pedo shit. It's retarded.

edit: I mostly ignore the trash that repeats dumb shit about me.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> That's true, but the conversation being referenced I was specifically talking about Germanic and Scandinavian pagans. Somehow that is twisted into greek and roman pedo shit. It's retarded.
> 
> edit: I mostly ignore the trash that repeats dumb shit about me.


Am I ignored?


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> That's true, but the conversation being referenced I was specifically talking about Germanic and Scandinavian pagans. Somehow that is twisted into greek and roman pedo shit. It's retarded.
> 
> edit: I mostly ignore the trash that repeats dumb shit about me.


Germanic cultures were definitely not cool with gay shit. Homosex = you were bound and tossed in a bog to drown if caught. Scandinavians claimed to foreigners it simply never happened in their society so they werent too keen on it either.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 24, 2021)

The only thing gayer than sig and someone who joins just to post in A&H is realizing today there are people on this forum who think _they're e-friends with each other on here_ lol


----------



## Cats (May 24, 2021)

electronic friends


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 24, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> The only thing gayer than sig and someone who joins just to post in A&H is realizing today there are people on this forum who think _they're e-friends with each other on here_ lol


You say that like the yearly 'Bloodletting' isn't a thing. And wasn't it around this time last year that there was the massive Discord kerfuffle with @THOTto and @Rat Speaker and all them?


----------



## Neil (May 24, 2021)

Spunt said:


> View attachment 2197411
> 
> Internet GigaChad Sig posted this in the FatAsh thread for some reason. Look at his little noodle arms lol.


Those are the arms of a man that makes 7000 posts in a year on kiwi farms.

That is the flab of a true adonis.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> Sig made funnies


As a person that followed him on here and chuckled at his posts, his [Do not link directly, use archive.is] posting makes me respectfully disagree with this statement


----------



## ClipBitch (May 24, 2021)

I doubt that's actually him, but if it is then he looks like a 12yo.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


Reported for shilling a splinter site.


----------



## Gimmick Account (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


I mean yeah but flaming out every retard would be a full-time job and we don't get much good old fashioned dogpiling here because people are afraid of stickers or something I guess


----------



## Neil (May 24, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> for what its worth, i unironically find most of you to be cowards and the shittiest type of posters on the site
> why dont you say it to their face instead, that would atleast be funner


He's still welcome to negrate and bicker with those of us JULAAYing him right now using one of his various socks.

Why is JULAYYing verboten now all of a sudden, but only for certain untouchable users?


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 25, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> You say that like the yearly 'Bloodletting' isn't a thing. And wasn't it around this time last year that there was the massive Discord kerfuffle with @THOTto and @Rat Speaker and all them?


I don't use any social media that isnt forum or a chan and I barely know what a discord is lol


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

Cats said:


> Help! kiwifarms user @Just A Butt put a little picture of a seatbelt on my post! Is this cyber-bullying? Am I being cyber-bullied?


Reject feline. Return to monkey


draggs said:


> @Just A Butt you leave the kitty alone that's not cool


No


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> No


Don't be an albino breadstick. Just don't say

No


albert chan said:


> As a person that followed him on here and chuckled at his posts, his [Do not link directly, use archive.md] posting makes me respectfully disagree with this statement


He's been very sensitive since he started glowing

How many times does some sperg have to lose what little mind they have for the rest of us spergs to stop pursuing gay ass internet forum drama fame

Many such cases

Very sad!


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> Don't be an albino breadstick. Just don't say
> 
> No
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> No.


Get vaccinated from the No

Don't be a Notard domestic terrorist

Learn about the faks at Politifag.com!


----------



## CptnSnshn (May 25, 2021)

He'll post with his extremely angry friends on his splinter sites and their gay discords for a few months before being forgotten by everyone here.

For anyone else they wouldn't care but I get the feeling for that little group nothing scares them more.


----------



## Cats (May 25, 2021)

ⁿ⁰


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 25, 2021)

Cats said:


> ⁿ⁰


kitty


----------



## Cats (May 25, 2021)

miau


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Sig we know you ain't thicc


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> Sig we know you ain't thicc


He is sticc tho


----------



## CptnSnshn (May 25, 2021)

*Yeah just imagine. *


----------



## Florence (May 25, 2021)

“N-no it totally wasn’t me I didn’t just get owned you guys!”

Unfortunately...


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Most people should use a ban on this site to get a life and go outside. Sig and APC? Not so much. Also sig, suck my cock


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 25, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Most people use a ban on this site to get a life and go outside.


Name _literally one example_.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Name _literally one example_.


Fair enough


----------



## Florence (May 25, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Name _literally one example_.


@Internet War Criminal


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Florence said:


> @Internet War Criminal


He was banned?  Also wasn’t he a global mod?


----------



## Florence (May 25, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> He was banned?  Also wasn’t he a global mod?


yes and no


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Florence said:


> yes and no


Why was he banned?


----------



## Florence (May 25, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Why was he banned?


being too much of an alpha


----------



## Pissmaster (May 25, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> The only thing gayer than sig and someone who joins just to post in A&H is realizing today there are people on this forum who think _they're e-friends with each other on here_ lol


I am an e-friend to all.


----------



## CptnSnshn (May 25, 2021)

Florence said:


> being too much of an alpha


IWC was the man SIG wanted to be.


----------



## Neil (May 25, 2021)

I hate continuing to get into this gay intraforum politics shit, but here's a proper Julayy for APC.


Gone Ham said:


> Most people should use a ban on this site to get a life and go outside. Sig and APC? Not so much. Also sig, suck my cock


APC is the shining example of (most of) the OF clique's mentality.
Remember when he groveled at Null's feet to be let back after being banned for acting like he was hot shit after being unbanned a second time? Remember when he spent several hours replying to every JULAY left on his page after his first unban?

"Oh Null, please unban me! Don't you know I write great thread OPs?"

Him showing off 60 posts labelling whether or not he was sperging about jews after getting banned for it was gay enough, groveling is another fucking level of pathetic.

This site shouldn't be that important to a person enough to not only grovel for an unban to keep all of your good boy upcummy points and still be able to namefag, but also continue to sock on the site while also posting on several other splinters so people know that it's him posting there.

Lol at him especially for acting like he didn't fellate Null's balls whenever given the chance




Vying for jannie, were you?

I'd say enjoy your vacation, but I know you've been socking since before even the day you were banned (a third time). Take my advice and maybe get a job.


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Is there a difference in being catty about the same people on one internet forum vs another


----------



## CptnSnshn (May 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> Is there a difference in being catty about the same people on one internet forum vs another


No but it's fun to be catty, join in.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 25, 2021)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> No but it's fun to be catty, join in.


Only bitches are catty; the ideal is to be a dick, only then is it funny.


----------



## Florence (May 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> Is there a difference in being catty about the same people on one internet forum vs another


yes

being catty on one internet forum: cringe unironically mentally ill faggot seethe

being catty on another internet forum: epic based shitposter bear computer owned


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> No but it's fun to be catty, join in.


Princess, I'll be the cattiest little-

How these awful little twats spend all this time making socks and doing God knows what? Oh right because they dont have a man, Shirley, and oh my God did you hear about Lucy's son? No, not the one that's upstate...


----------



## Just Dont (May 25, 2021)

Wow, he really lasted long. 

Why was he banned though? He is an asshole, a bitch, a liar and an annoying idiot... But why was the reason he really was banned?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 25, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> But why was the reason he really was banned?


Are you serious? The OP of this thread is basically just a screenshot of a 2-liner from Null explaining exactly why he was banned. It would've taken you all of five seconds.


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Wow, he really lasted long.
> 
> Why was he banned though? He is an asshole, a bitch, a liar and an annoying idiot... But why was the reason he really was banned?


Why do you think 

Autism -> annoy null -> autism -> yeetaroonie


----------



## Cats (May 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> catty





Bookmark Cuck said:


> catty





Pocket Dragoon said:


> catty





Florence said:


> catty



I agree with the above remarks.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 25, 2021)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Is there anything gayer then forum celebrities?


Yeah, sock puppets like Damn he Thicc Doing mass negrates. Gayest thing ever.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 25, 2021)

He negrated me for telling someone to report animal abuse.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

He asked me for titty pics once. 

When I told him "no, I'm a dude," he said "Shut up, faggot, I know!"


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> He asked me for titty pics once.
> 
> When I told him "no, I'm a dude," he said "Shut up, faggot, I know!"


Moobs or gtfo


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 25, 2021)

As a community, we are richer for having lost him.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 25, 2021)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> IWC was the man SIG wanted to be.



Still am, nigga.


----------



## Severian (May 26, 2021)

If you spend enough time on this website to recognize users you should be getting paid more


----------



## CptnSnshn (May 26, 2021)

Severian said:


> If you spend enough time on this website to recognize users you should be getting paid more


Swing and a miss there champ wanna' try again?


----------



## Severian (May 26, 2021)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> Swing and a miss there champ wanna' try again?


no


----------



## stupid frog (May 26, 2021)

sig was nothing but nice in our vague interactions, so i have no hate for him. i hope he is having fun on his site! <3


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 26, 2021)

I clicked ignore on this nigger literally first time I saw his post because he clearly seemed mentally challenged, also I remember his profile pic looked gay af like something one of these "read siege" satanic nazi faggots would have


----------



## draggs (May 26, 2021)

> Dont advertise this site on the Kiwi Farms or I'll fucking beat you to death. Your attempts to failtroll Josh are not funny and are extremely faggy.



1. I didnt know Sig and Null are on a first name basis
2. Sig's own wintrolling of Null was funny and extremely bear computer, of course
3.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 26, 2021)

Poor Null! lets form a hug pile to cheer him up!


----------



## Cats (May 26, 2021)

draggs said:


> 1. I didnt know Sig and Null are on a first name basis
> 2. Sig's own wintrolling of Null was funny and extremely bear computer, of course
> 3.



There are a couple who know Sigs name due to an unfortunate chat mishap. Nobody's telling, of course. I will say it's a nice name.


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 26, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> He negrated me for telling someone to report animal abuse.


That was somebody's mother!


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 27, 2021)

I'm just not a fan of the practice of posting obscure copypastas and then laughing because someone didn't get it. It's like making fun of someone for not being online enough.


----------



## Clint Torez (May 27, 2021)

The funny thing is that despite attempts by dozens of lowcows to shut this site down and jail null, the closest it ever got to something like that was Sig fedposting so hard the government took notice.


----------



## WeeGee (Jun 5, 2021)

Lol what a fag.


----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 3, 2021)

Sig more like Smellig.


----------



## Haint (Jul 3, 2021)

It's not that hard to keep the FBI from sniffing around your door or staying out of jail.


----------

